# opinions on this food



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I usually feed raw but unfortunately I'm stuck in a hotel for a bit so I have pretty much no freezer space. So I need to find a decent kibble. I was looking into Wysong Epigen Venison but not sure how I feel about it yet. Here's the ingredients

Venison Meal, Potato Protein, Chicken Fat, Apple, Beet Pulp, Plums, Blue Berries, Inulin, Krill Oil, Taurine, Oregano Extract, Sage Extract, Rosemary Extract
Crude Protein (Min): 60%
Crude Fat (Min): 11%
Crude Fiber (Max): 3.5%
Moisture (Max): 12%
Taurine (Min) 0.4%
Calories Per Cup: 489

The rest is the list of Vitamins and Minerals added.
Wysong Epigen™ Starch Free™, Grain Free Dog / Cat Food

The main things I like about this kibble is that it is high in protein (seems a bit excessive though) and very low in carbs (about 11%).

What is everyone's opinions on this food? Yay or Nay? And why or why not would you feed this? I plan to feed one meal of raw. Like raw in the morning and kibble for dinner. My other choice of kibble is Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Kibble: Venison & Lamb Instinct Raw Boost: Venison Formula: Grain-Free Dry Kibble Dog Food | Nature's Variety

I can't decide between the two!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

beet pulp is one of the #1 ingredients for dog allergens. personally i wouldnt feed it


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't like the beet pulp and I also think the protein is a bit excessive. I would pass on it.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

The NV instinct kibble looks pretty good.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

missy_r said:


> I don't like the beet pulp and I also think the protein is a bit excessive. I would pass on it.


omg i didnt even notice the protein...LOL! i never knew there was a dog food out there that had 60% protein!!! HOLY... do they think theyre monsters?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with the others. You first instinct about protein was right- its quite excessive. And beet pulp is a no no in kibble for me. Nv is pretty good but am I correct in thinking that thu were recalled recently? I'd check up on that for sure. What about doing something like ziwipeak or Stella and Chewys while your in a hotel. Then you are still technically feeding raw! Good luck.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd recommend Orijen. I feed it to all of mine with no issues (I actually feed four brands, I mix them all together so they get the best of everything.) Orijen is 80% human grade meat and 20% Fruit, Veg and Vitamins. Which makes it 0% Grain and 100% good for them


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies. I decided against the Wysong due to the protein amount. Usually I don't mind high protein but it doesn't sit well with me since it's a dry food.

I decided to go with freeze dried Stella & Chewy's and I'll just rehydrate it with water. I'll still try to give real frozen raw as much as possible though.

As for Orijen, love the brand but my dog's poops are huge and sloppy on that food. That's actually what she's on now but I'm just finishing off the rest of it. It will be gone tomorrow. She used to be on Ziwipeak but I stopped with that because the calorie amount is just wayy too high since she's a little overweight.


----------

